
A Bad Carver: Musings on why technology often seems to challenge the sacred - tomrod
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2016/11/03/a-bad-carver/
======
bediger4000
This article makes a bunch of good points, but I'd like to deal with this: "A
technological advance in the sense of a de-condensation is by its nature
something that does not fit in the existing order."

A little jargon-heavy, and I think the author just tossed that off without
thinking about short-term consequences of it. "Does not fit in the existing
order" can be confused with "harmful to the existing order", and maybe it
actually is harmful. What is the purpose of dragnet surveillance but to
prevent harm to the existing order? One more step, and we have universal
surveillance squashing technological innovation. I don't think that's too far
fetched, actually.

~~~
tomrod
I agree.

